# Need help with remote turn-on



## 99JeepXJ (Jul 23, 2009)

So I got my subs all hooked up and couldn't get power. Did the trick where you run a small wire from the remote jack on amp to the power jack, and subs worked fine, so I know it's my remote turn-on wire. It's in direct contact with the lead on my Sony xplod head unit, I'm confused  So,

1) How can I fix my remote turn-on

or

2) alternatives to remote turn-on?


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

99JeepXJ said:


> So I got my subs all hooked up and couldn't get power. Did the trick where you run a small wire from the remote jack on amp to the power jack, and subs worked fine, so I know it's my remote turn-on wire. It's in direct contact with the lead on my Sony xplod head unit, I'm confused  So,
> 
> 1) How can I fix my remote turn-on
> 
> ...


1. Meter the blue/white and blue leads on the back of your Sony decks. Both should read 12v when the deck is on, either will work for your remote turn on.
2. Use the red lead (switched power) as a remote turn on, but this will cause your amp to constantly be on while the car is running or in accessory.


----------



## 99JeepXJ (Jul 23, 2009)

eskateboarding7 said:


> 1. Meter the blue/white and blue leads on the back of your Sony decks. Both should read 12v when the deck is on, either will work for your remote turn on.
> 2. Use the red lead (switched power) as a remote turn on, but this will cause your amp to constantly be on while the car is running or in accessory.


Red lead? I'm at work right now so I can't go check, but I don't remember seeing a red lead. I'm fine with the amp being on whenever the car is in accessory or running


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

How many components are being turned on by the remote wire? 

If it's just that one amp, check if there is a fuse inline with the remote wire that might be blown. If it isn't blown or there isn't a fuse present, check and see if the remote does work when the radio is on. 
If the amp IS working when the radio is on, then you have connected the amp to the power antenna remote lead. Pull the radio and hook the remote wire to the other blue wire on the harness.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Just remember usually the remote wire on most decks only have enough voltage output to turn on 2 components, so if you are using the remote wire from the deck to turn on more than 2 components, you might want to add a relay to turn on your components.
-tanner


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

use a DMM and verify voltage on the Sony remote turn on.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## 99JeepXJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Success! Thanks guys. Turns out it was in fact the power lead, meaning the amp worked whenever the radio was on. I got it where it needs to be now and it's working quite well.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

tann808 said:


> Just remember usually the remote wire on most decks only have enough voltage output to turn on 2 components, so if you are using the remote wire from the deck to turn on more than 2 components, you might want to add a relay to turn on your components.
> -tanner


Actually the headunit will produce enough voltage to power on an infinite number of components, the current it can provide is another matter.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

keep_hope_alive said:


>


diode goes between 85 and 86 too.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Actually the headunit will produce enough voltage to power on an infinite number of components, the current it can provide is another matter.


Good catch! sorry that is what I meant current not voltage. Thanks! Tanner



chad said:


> diode goes between 85 and 86 too.


Why would you need a diode? Doesn't current only flow from positive towards negative?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tann808 said:


> Why would you need a diode? Doesn't current only flow from positive towards negative?


Back EMF, ever seen what happens when the relay releases?

Relays

It protects the transistor providing the turn on current.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Chad,

Great Info!! Learning everyday.

Thanks!!
tanner


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got learned, too... 

Thanks chad.. lol..


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I must save that relay page to my favorites... Thanks!


----------

